# Sexy BMX'er



## DeepSpring (Apr 28, 2011)

Comments and critique? Thanks everyone!

1 






2


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 28, 2011)

nice i like the composition, lighting and post production!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Apr 28, 2011)

Some harsh shadows in that first one.  Both are a tad soft.  What really stands out to me though is that its for DK Bicycles but you cant see the bike in either shot.  :meh:


----------



## gopal (Apr 28, 2011)

the pix are good exposed...the additional light bring the subject out of the bg. thnk.


----------



## mishele (Apr 28, 2011)

#1 I find the background to be a little too dark. My eye has to work a little too hard to see the bike in the back. 
#2 I do not like the crop. I feel the bike is an extension of her body and shouldn't have been chopped like that. Bikes have sexy fun lines to them, you should find a way to use them. 
Keep shooting!!


----------



## gsgary (Apr 28, 2011)

The lighting on the skin is very harsh and you missed focus on both, were you using OCF ?


----------



## DeepSpring (Apr 28, 2011)

The focus is solid on both of them. If you go into her eyes theyre sharp. I put a surface blur over the picture and masked out certain parts. Because the jacket is soft it looks out of focus. I'll mask the jacket as well. 


What exactly do you mean by harsh? Too contrasty? Too Bright? I'm not really sure what you would have wanted me to change...


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 28, 2011)

Uh, no. The focus is very "not solid". If the photo were in focus, she'd wouldn't be out of focus. It's very obvious in the first photo. Maybe your original RAW files are in focus, but you messed something up in post. 

I also agree about the other comments, if this is a marketing shot for DK Bicycles, there should be more bike in the shot. If this is for a model's portfolio, I'd lose the text or replace it with something relevant.


----------



## vtf (Apr 28, 2011)

The  blur I think is still on the eyes, see if you can erase any more. 
I agree that the bike is not as focused on as I would expect, maybe an action shot too.
Lighting from backside seems harsh on the arms in #2 and her face is very pale (blownout) compared to #1.


----------



## joealcantar (Apr 28, 2011)

Well , nice shot of the girl. See the advertisement for the bike but little bike or unclear bike. 
-Maybe a wide angle lens to get it all or a long lens to help compress it all. I would have shot it Vertical as if it were going to be a cover , if you think it can be used both ways back up a little and give yourself room for the Horizontal or Vertical crop. 
-Maybe shoot her at a nice time of day at a skate/bike part or BMX track. If this was at a track looks more like a shed at the moment. 
-If the company has any kind of clothing I would see if they can hook her up for the shot. 
-
Shoot well, Joe
-
Harsh lighting:  Believe he was telling you that you lost detail with the backlighting on her.  Look at the edges of the arms , nothing there (blown highlights).


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't find the sexy nor the BMXer.....


----------



## 12sndsgood (May 4, 2011)

does she really ride? is she sponsored by DK?


----------



## lamvukha (May 4, 2011)

Dissipated looked


----------

